
US Bitcoin trader may face death penalty in Thailand over 'sea home' - random_moonwalk
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/apr/18/us-bitcoin-trader-may-face-death-penalty-in-thailand-over-sea-home
======
danboarder
So the argument is over if they are 12 vs 13 miles off-shore... They should
have anchored it 20+ miles off shore to be sure it's in international waters
and avoid the dispute.

